# Manzanillo Airport (ZLO) Closed



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

Due to flooding from hurricane Jova, Manzanillo airport is expected to be closed for another 2 weeks. Of course this could change, so make sure to check with your airline. And if you haven't seen the destruction in Manzanillo , and more so in Melaque, Barra de Navidad, etc, just look at the videos on YouTube.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The airport is now rather hard to get to from Manzanillo. The bridge at Santiago collapsed. There may have been others, as well as landslides along the highway.


----------



## bournemouth (May 15, 2007)

RVGRINGO said:


> The airport is now rather hard to get to from Manzanillo. The bridge at Santiago collapsed. There may have been others, as well as landslides along the highway.


There is/was heavy flooding at the turnoff for the airport. The authorities are waiting for the water to drain away.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

BTW if you stay a lot in Melaque/Barra & are interested helping the people there, Dr Woo's daughter is collecting money, You can PM me for details. I sent $100 myself.


----------



## stanburn (Jan 19, 2009)

The Santiago bridge, which is a mile from my house, did not collapse. There was a log jam at the bridge which forced the water off to one side and opened about a 3 meter hole on the south approach to the bridge. It was closed for 3 days and is now open again.

The problem with the airport as Bournemouth said is the road to the airport from the carretera is still flooded. They know there is some damage, but can't assess it, let alone fix it until the water levels go down. The authorities originally estimated it would be closed for 15 days and we are about half way through that period.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## stanburn (Jan 19, 2009)

And as of this morning, it has reopened.

Aeropuerto ?Playa de oro? reinicia operaciones | El Noticiero


----------



## georgia2 (Oct 12, 2011)

thank you for the clarification, we recently (just the day before the hurricane) found out that we will be coming to manzanillo for my husbands job and we will be coming in less than 2 months. I was really wondering how a bridge would get built in that time. Great to hear the airport (or that road-whichever you meant) is open again too.


----------

